# Gruppenberechtigungen



## Deadshadow (9. Juni 2005)

ich arbeite mit RedHat Enterprise und versuche möglichst alles auf der Konsole zu machen. Nun, mein Samba-Server läuft jetzt, alles OK. Doch kann ich den Zugriff auf ein Laufwerk (auf der graphischen Oberfläche) nur "jedem" oder "einem bestimmten Benutzer" zuweisen. Ich habe mir überlegt dass man den Zugriff auch einer ganzen Gruppe zuweisen können muss. Hat jemand den Syntax dafür?

thx


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juni 2005)

Die Option für mount ist "gid=<gruppe>".

z.B.
	
	
	



```
# groupadd floppy
# mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy -o gid=floppy,umask=057
```

Jetzt haben alle Benutzer in der Gruppe floppy zumindest Leserechte auf der Floppy Disk die in /media/floppy gemountet wurde.

Die Optionen solltest du dann einfach in die /etc/fstab eintragen.


----------

